# Altec Lansing VS2621 - Need help in replacing fuse



## blackedition91 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a 2 year old Altec Lansing VS2621. It was working fine till yesterday. Before going to bed, I turned off the power supply at the switch board, but did not turn off the switch on the sub woofer. I turned on my PC today afternoon. Everything except the speakers was working fine. Today early morning around 2am, there were heavy thunderstorms and they caused the power to go on and off in my locality. So, I suspect they might have caused the fuse to blow up. I had turned off the switch at the outlet, but it was still plugged in. The PC along with the speakers have 2 level spike protection in the form of an APC UPS and a separate, but not so good quality surge protector. So, I guess the fuse needs to be replaced. However, after opening up the screws near the back of the sub woofer, I found that the fuse was no where to be found on the PCB. I suspect, they are on the transformer. So, can anyone help me out in locating and replacing the fuse? Accessing the transformer seems very hard as there are no screws to disassemble the casing. Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackedition91 (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone???


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi,
I have the same set of speakers. And oddly, I have the same set of problems.
Apart from the screws at the back panel, I also found screws at the bottom of the speakers, hidden under plain black stickers.
I wasn't able to remove them, they seem to have gone free.

Was your problem resolved?

Thanks.


----------

